# Bobcat Compact tractors



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Anyone have one? I am giving thought to a CT235. $10400 OTD with a loader right now.

I can use it in the summber, but not sure if it would be useful in the winter. It weighs 3000 lbs and is 4x4... would it push snow productively in any situation? Has anyone found a productive and profitable use or jobsite situation for a small tractor in the winter?

Here's a link to the Bobcat tractor:

http://www.bobcat.com/utility_machines/tractors/ct235


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

I don't know of anyone with a bobcat ,but alot of people are happy with the kioti tractors. They are the same except for the loader. Bobcat designed their own but other than that it's the kioti with white paint. They haven't been out for a long time so if you want to read up on them search for their twin kioti. There is alot of info on http://tractorbynet.com/ There is even a bobcat tractor thread. They are probrbly great tractors and you might even be able to save some money if your not opposed to orange paint !!!

good luck , shaun


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

they look like nice tractors, they have a few here at the college the diesel tech kids have been playing around with. i have a buddy with a 30hp tractor with a blower on the back he uses for drives. ive never used a tractor for plowing so im not to sure on how much that could push but im guessing it wouldnt do great in wide open lots.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

magnatrac;779089 said:


> I don't know of anyone with a bobcat ,but alot of people are happy with the kioti tractors. They are the same except for the loader. Bobcat designed their own but other than that it's the kioti with white paint. They haven't been out for a long time so if you want to read up on them search for their twin kioti. There is alot of info on http://tractorbynet.com/ There is even a bobcat tractor thread. They are probrbly great tractors and you might even be able to save some money if your not opposed to orange paint !!!
> 
> good luck , shaun


ive heard of a lot of people having great luck with the kiotis. nice looking tractors .


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

LawnProLandscapes;779092 said:


> ive heard of a lot of people having great luck with the kiotis. nice looking tractors .


I've been hearing the same also about kioti.


----------



## seventwenty (Jan 4, 2009)

Can you find a cab for them? It would probably be pretty miserable for the operator... especially up here! Put a small box scraper on the back in the winter and use it to prep properties for your trucks. We have a mid-sized tractor (case 570) with a box scraper that pulls out loading docks and works islands and curb lines in parking lots, works out great for us.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeah I can get a dealer installed cab. Not sure on the price though, I'd guess 4k. I was giving some thought to rear 8' hd scraper blade. Could use it for loading docks and maybe even for plowing lots. I just wonder how much it will pull before it gets itself stuck? With a loader, cab, front weights, and loaded tires it should be close to 5000 lbs. I'm gonna have to spend some time on you tube I think. lol


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

I have one with a cab. It is not Bobcat. It is an actual Kioti. Mine mostly sits in the winter or hauls firewood up to the house. We have a heated Bobcat 773, and heated s220 for snow. They are nice tractors. I would not spend the money on the white paint. There are also aftermarket cabs available. Good luck.


----------



## zabMasonry (Oct 13, 2007)

I haven't heard much about Kioti, exempt that kubota was suing them for infringement - which i agree with, kioti's do look an awful lot like kubota's


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Read this thread and check out the pics if you wanna see how much the kioti and bobcat tractors have in common. You can actually see them going down the same assembly line!
http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/kioti-owning-operating/110548-here-kitty-kitty-kitty.html


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

We just got done demoing a Bobcat tractor. It was not a good tractor. It didn't have any power and the transmition was just horible.

They are running a nice promotion to get people to by them, but I would seriously look somewhere else.

J.


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

Who was the company that bought out Bobcat?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Doosan IIRC

Why?


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

cretebaby;781541 said:


> Doosan IIRC
> 
> Why?


Do they make Kioti tractors too?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

bike5200;781554 said:


> Do they make Kioti tractors too?


Bobcat tractors are rebadged Kioti tractors

But I think Bobcat's loaders are different then Kioti's


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Bobcats got a goofy PTO... A 50 hp tractor only has 38 PTO ... Apparantly its all hydrolic drive pto... thats a huge drop in comparison to case and JD


----------

